# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Mënyra e procedimit për ankesat dhe abuzimet!

## RoboCop2

Kjo teme ka per qellim tju informoje per ate cka konsiderohet ankese per nje abuzim ndaj perdoruesve te ndryshem ne chat nga ana e operatoreve dhe e superoperatoreve.

Ne kete nenforum eshte hapesira e duhur per te raportuar, ankuar dhe shprehur sugjerimet tuaja ne lidhje me chatin dhe kryesisht dhomen #Shqiperia.
Forumi duhet te jene menyra e fundit per te zgjidhur nje problem qe hasni ne mbarevajtjen e dhomave apo gjera qe i konsideroni si padrejtesi dhe qe mund te permiresohen nga ana e stafit.

1- Ne rast se vini re shkelje nga ana e operatoreve apo superoperatoreve ndaj nje useri, kerkoni sqarim me ate operator ose superoperator ne dhomen #Ndihme. Nese pergjigja qe merrni nuk eshte e kenaqshme ose mendoni se nuk ka zgjidhur problemin tuaj, atehere kerkoni te flisni me drejtuesin e grupit te ankesave dhe abuzimeve. Nese ai nuk ndodhet ne chat per momentin mund te hapni nje ankese ketu ne forum dhe ju garantohet nje pergjigje shume te shpejte, brenda disa oreve.

2- Nese mendoni se puna e aop-dhe sop ka nevoje per ndryshime dhe rregullime, jeni te ftuar qe ne kete forum te jepni mendimet dhe sugjerimet tuaja te cilat do mirepriten.

Sic e parashikon dhe rregullorja e pergjithshme e forumit, shkrimet qe do jene te natyres ofenduese dhe fyese ndaj nje useri te caktuar, aop apo sop nuk do merren fare parasysh dhe do fshihen, ndryshohen ose do mbyllen nga moderatoret.

Mos kerkoni arsye pse mbyllet nje shkrim sepse normat e forumit nuk jane te njejtat qe aplikohen ne chat. Mos hapni shume tema per te njejtin problem sepse jo vetem qe do mbyllen por kjo mund tju shkaktoje nje largim te perkohshem nga forumi.

Shmangi replikat me njeri tjetrin dhe sidomos mos beni nderhyrje neper temat apo ankesat qe nuk ju takojne. Kjo do sjelle ndryshimin dhe fshirjen e shkrimeve.

Ju uroj te gjitheve Chatim te Kendeshem !


Albaguard.
__________________

----------

